# 2011 Routan SE VES problem



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

So I have noticed an abundance of problems people having with the VES system on their Routans and yet very few answers. I myself posted a thread a while ago about the problem I am having without receiving and info at all. Is there no one that is having issues that has found out any solutions to their VES problems? I will detail my problem again and hopefully someone may recognize that they have the same issue and maybe have found a solution and share...


Basically, the DVD player works fine, plays DVDs, but there is only audio, no video. Initially, the screen still turned on(we have only the single screen in the second row), but it would only show a blue split screen if I recall correctly, since it has been a while since I saw the screen. Now, the screen is entirely black. I have researched this issue ad nauseum, but found few answers. The two possible culprits that I have come across that I am considering are a possible software update(somewhat unlikely I believe) or possibly having to replace the 32-pin ribbon connection between the screen and the motherboard. Aside from that, there is one question that I have within the setup function on the radiohead. While a DVD is playing, when hitting the setup button, you can scroll through to VES Power as well as a few other VES settings. When I scroll through to that setting on my unit, it shows me VES Power OFF, yet it does not allow me to change that setting using the PUSH AUDIO/SELECT knob. So I am wondering, if anyone that has the same model year as mine, or maybe a year or two different if it does not matter, if they can tell me if that VES POWER should be ON or not? I'm just wondering if that could be the culprit. The only other thing that I can think of that may have had some effect on the system is this: my wife went away for almost a week last fall and she is the only one that drives the Routan, (since I have a GTI ) but anyways, I digress... So, the battery died since it wasn't driven all week and I think it had reached the end of its useful life anyway. I changed the battery myself and I think I read a thread that mentioned when working on the VES system to not disconnect the battery as that may cause some trouble... However, disconnecting the battery should really not cause that big a problem with the unit I would think and there could be plenty of instances where the battery might need to be disconnected to work on something on the vehicle, namely, replacing the battery. Unless there is something a dealer might do if they have to disconnect the battery to reset the VES system... 


Anyways, I am really hoping that someone might be able to offer some assistance with this issue, since there is nary a VW dealer less than a 3-4 hour drive from my location and my wife is getting on my nerves about trying to get this fixed, and it is also very frustrating for me to say the least, that I can not figure out the problem... The only thing I might be able to do is see if the local Chrysler dealer might be able to troubleshoot it for me, since I think the Town & Country had the same system at one time?? Anyone know if that is true?


Thanks for your time and responses....


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, solved my own problem in case anybody is interested, seeing as how this thread has had so many views.... I removed the entire console from the ceiling and then removed the DVD player from said console. Took the screen apart and replaced the 32-pin cable connecting the screen to the player, replaced everything and the player worked again. The cable cost ~$20 off of eBay and the removal and reinstallation process was pretty straight forward and painless thanks to an instructional video on YouTube. Also, apparently I reinstalled it better than it was originally installed, since before removal the screen would vibrate against a part of the console as we were driving along and now it does not, so BONUS! The money saved by doing it myself of course is priceless.....


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah. I know this is old but-good for you. Glad you got it going.


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeeeaaaaaah... Gee thanks.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

